# optima battery? and where to put my ground



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

This is my problem..... I was running 2 subs w/ a 600 watt amp and it worked fine -- about a month after removing these my alternator went out and i replaced that. Now I have a 200 watt amp w/ 1 15" phoenix gold sub. When I plug my amps power line up to the battery my car loses power..... the only thing i can see that is on is my dome light is REALLY dim.... I have just reran my wires today... 

Where would you recommend putting my amp ground?
(Preferably w/o having to drill)

Would you recommend Optima yellow top?? or red top? or just a new battery (doesnt matter)


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

ground it under an existing screw ie under the back seat where the seat belts are bolted down


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

babyjbrooks said:


> *ground it under an existing screw ie under the back seat where the seat belts are bolted down *


 If that doesn't stop the dome light dim then you might want to invest in an Optima Yellow or Red Top battery, and/or a capacitor. I've got an Optima Yellow Top and 1 farad capacitor running a 800 watt amp; and this set-up, for me, is running great.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That shouldnt happen man. Not with 200 watts. You might have a serious problem or something if youre running a new alternator?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

is your amp okay? sounds like there could be a short in your amp if it's sucking power down like that. usually a 200watt amp won't cause any noticable draw on your battery. most of the new headunits are 50x4 watts (which is 200 for those that can't multiply).


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

let me recap that a little better..... after i hook up my power line (when car is shut off) it was not getting enough power to start the car.. hence dome was really dim..... I reran my power lines last nite and works now.. i'm assuming its my battery, b/c when the car is shut off it seems to start as if the battery is only kicking it just enough juice.......... i put my ground on one of the existing bolts in the back of the trunk below the brake lights... sanded all the paint off... (this will probably be a temporary ground until i can get a chance to change it. it seems to work ok though... any thoughts on that?)


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

well i took it upon myself to buy an optima yellow top today. only problem is i ordered it online so i have to wait for it to come in.... i'll keep you posted on how it helps...
thanks to all who gave their .02


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

sno said:


> *is your amp okay? sounds like there could be a short in your amp if it's sucking power down like that. usually a 200watt amp won't cause any noticable draw on your battery. most of the new headunits are 50x4 watts (which is 200 for those that can't multiply). *



Just to note on this, that 50x4 isn't nearly what the headunit is running at, it's the max, the rated power or RMS is typically 20 to 22 depending on the maker and unit itself, so typically your only look at an 80 watt output from those headunits, if that, even the rated output is never what it claims to be because of low efficiency ratings and poor design quality.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Well currently my head-unit is an oldie but a goodie.. I have a pioneer DEH-P2000. I know its old but it still sounds good and looks descent also. It is rated at 40x4 RMS power. One question I do have is can you play those mini CD-R's in a regular indash HU? I'm scared of gettin em stuck. hehehe but do wanna try it


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

typically not, but I've never tried it really.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

arent ya the least bit curious though? i mean granted it would be worthless when you can burn more on a larger cd.. but hey i guess i'm just a curious person lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

mavenali said:


> *It is rated at 40x4 RMS power.*


I seriously doubt that. Maybe 40x4 peak, but not RMS. The most powerful Pioneer unit that I can find is the current DEH-P9400MP with 22W RMS. Actually, they all seem to put out 22W RMS. Also, when my Alpine was new a couple of years ago, it had the most onboard power of any deck yet made, with 35W RMS.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

yea sorry bout that... when i said RMS i was meaning peak.... just mixed myself on that one.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's cool. Sorry if I sounded like I was being an ass. It just really annoys me when people say 'Oh yeah, I got two 12"s on a 900W Sony amp," or something to that effect.


----------

